# Whistling 'Tiel



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Now that I've found that my cockatiel is a female, I don't have much hope that she'll talk. But, I think I could attempt to teach her to whistle.

Do any of you know of any simple whistling tunes that would be easy for her to repeat? At least to start out with. A link to a cockatiel whistling a good tune would be nice, or just a link to the tune itself.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

heres one of my boy Diego wolf whistling. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZUI_-D1d6I


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh wow! Thanks. I was looking through for some "wolf whistling" cockatiels, but in all of them there was too much noise in the background. This is great! I also like your green walls.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Abby said:


> Oh wow! Thanks. I was looking through for some "wolf whistling" cockatiels, but in all of them there was too much noise in the background. This is great! I also like your green walls.


It only took him 2 weeks at most to learn it.  
And thanks.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, how did you get Diego to do that? Did you just keep "wolf whistling" like that in front of him?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Abby said:


> Also, how did you get Diego to do that? Did you just keep "wolf whistling" like that in front of him?


I can't whistle :/ I used my Ipod and other youtube videos.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I used this video thats where my boy got his name. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YykyGidfpfw


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh, well I can whistle! I'll probably go back and forth using the videos and actually whistling by her. My whistling can get sort of weak at times. Thanks again!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Abby said:


> Oh, well I can whistle! I'll probably go back and forth using the videos and actually whistling by her. My whistling can get sort of weak at times. Thanks again!


Saves me the breath of whistling to use a video.  my next goal is to teach him a cardinal sound. 
And no problem.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I greet Arnie with "hello" all the time, and I have caught her practicing the hello... sounds nothing like the word but it's the same intonation. She'll only practice when she thinks she's alone, so I do a lot of hiding when I hear her chattering away... I think it really depends on each tiel. I whistle to her all the time and my boyfriend insists she's trying to learn to wolf whistle too, but I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

Awh, that's cute.  I hope my little Minnie learns at least something.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

mister took to 'love you', or at least the intonation of it 
he is also working on happy birthday.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Finny is a boy but hes trying to wolf whistle haha. Its kinda a chirpy/whistle but its pretty cute since he thinks hes doing it. I wolf whistle to him and then he "wolf whistles" back, well tries to at least but we can go on for 10 mins haha.


----------

